# An old workshop with many toys for men music video sony a7iii



## mallllias (Mar 14, 2020)

Good evening to everyone!

First of all i wish to all of you to be good at your health and to be calm with this new think, the virus.

I want to be optimist that thinks could be better the next days..

by the way here is a video with Sony A7iii in very old workshop hith a hardworking man behind the scenes.

Tamron 28 75 lens i use with dji ronin sc gimbal. After 3.30 minute footages are in lower light environment.

Enjoy the Workshop here


----------

